# Marine Units



## docdpl (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this, so let me know and I can move it around if necessary. 

This discussion first started in the LAPD thread and I thought I'd throw it out to the general public here. This is the situation: I'm looking for information on marine law enforcement agencies or units around the US that are fairly active. Active meaning they go out and patrol not sit around in their boats and take friends for rides. I'm very interested in pursuing a career in law enforcement and the interest in marine units stems from my current career as a ferry captain in Boston. Obviously the biggest challenge anywhere is getting on the job and doing well, and I know that no one goes straight into specialized units right out of the academy, but I was just curious about the requirements and background of the units out there. Any advice/info is greatly appreciated!

-stay safe-


----------

